# Pin fish as bait questions



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

I usually catch bait while fishing but tomorrow I'm "supposed" to be going on the swoop for a church fishing trip and I'd like to catch some pin fish for live bait

My questions are
1- is it possible to keep some pins alive overnight in a 5 gallon bucket with a bubbler? Or if not...
2- where would be a good spot between milton and destin to stop off and try to catch a dozen or so (bright and early)

Thanks for any help
Andrew


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

The Liza Jackson park in FWB has a dock, there's pinfish there.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

ive kept them over night < 5 hrs with a single bubbler and about a dozen or less. But if you hit liza jackson or navarre park you can cast on some.


----------



## gkram180 (Mar 5, 2012)

Just get to the dock a little early and catch them while waiting to board. There's plenty of pinfish there. Put them in your bucket with the bubble and you'll be good to go for a while.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

gkram180 said:


> Just get to the dock a little early and catch them while waiting to board. There's plenty of pinfish there. Put them in your bucket with the bubble and you'll be good to go for a while.


Are you allowed to do that? I thought there were no fishing signs up everywhere


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

andrethegiant said:


> I usually catch bait while fishing but tomorrow I'm "supposed" to be going on the swoop for a church fishing trip and I'd like to catch some pin fish for live bait
> 
> My questions are
> 1- is it possible to keep some pins alive overnight in a 5 gallon bucket with a bubbler? Or if not...
> ...


I've had very good luck keeping pinfish alive with a bubbler ... just don't put too many in too small of a container.

Better yet ... if you can catch 'em a day or three before & put 'em in one of those floating fish baskets in the water somewhere between or near your destination.


----------



## gkram180 (Mar 5, 2012)

If you're catching a few pinfish, nobody is going to say anything to you. Fish where there isn't a no fishing sign.
I was actually told to catch my pins there when we went on the princess.
They have pinfish classics for the kids on those docs a few times a year.


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

I have only been able to keep them for about 5-6 hours in a bucket. I have put them in a bucket and brought them home though, and use a large cooler or rubbermaid bin with a couple bubblers and had pretty good success keeping them alive over night. I have also diced up some shrimp and fed them if they are going to be in there for a longer period like if you are catching them at 8-9 at night and not planning on using them until 7-8 the next morning. Then just transfer them to a bucket in the morning before you leave. I think it's the water quality that kills them and when you have a dozen pinfish in about 3-4 gallons of water it doesn't take long for it to become toxic to them.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I always put them (and shiners when freshwater fishing) in a 50 quart cooler with one of those "shower tower" 12 volt aerators. It helps to put ice in the water too. I've kept shiners alive for days.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

bring yourself an extra bucket or two full of water home with you so you can exchange the water a couple of times.....


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I always put them (and shiners when freshwater fishing) in a 50 quart cooler with one of those "shower tower" 12 volt aerators. It helps to put ice in the water too. I've kept shiners alive for days.


+1 

12 volt aerator. Deep cycle battery. large cooler . done 

http://www.dwamarinestore.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=1174


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> +1
> 
> 12 volt aerator. Deep cycle battery. large cooler . done
> 
> http://www.dwamarinestore.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=1174


 

Yeh, that's the aerator I use. Works great. Much better than the bubbler BUT you do have to have a 12 volt battery and it's more hassle.


----------

